# Rammstein VS. Laibach



## Mann Gegen Mann (Mar 14, 2007)

I like these 2 bands, Rammstein and Laibach,Rammstein more than Laibach infact Mann Gegen Mann is a tittle of one of there songs. but i was wondering, which one is, more popular?

Laibach 
http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=laibach&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv

Rammstein
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=Rammstein&hl=en


----------



## DND looser (Mar 15, 2007)

*who are they?*



			
				Mann Gegen Mann said:
			
		

> I like these 2 bands, Rammstein more infact Mann Gegen Mann is a tittle of one of there songs. but i was wondering, which one is, more popular.




"Rammstein{what goes here?}more infact"
and can you put links to songs?


----------



## bento (Mar 15, 2007)

Laibach - Opus Dei & a remake of the Beatle's Let It Be album were regulars on my turntable back in the late 1980s.  I even saw them when they came to Dallas.  There were certainly some Sieg Heilers in the audience, although the politics of the group was anti-totalitarianistic.

I guess I was already out of "alternative" music when Rammstein came along, but I heard them on the radio a couple of times....


----------



## Mann Gegen Mann (Mar 15, 2007)

*realy?*



			
				bento said:
			
		

> I heard them on the radio a couple of times....



Realy? around what time or rather what station. my freind had a Rammstein CD that he let me barrow, he had 2 coppies so he let me keep the one he gave me and i think there the best.
by the way did you see the "HELP!" file?


----------



## bento (Mar 15, 2007)

Around 2003 on the only alternative rock station in D/FW - KDGE 102.1 FM.  I remembered it because I thought "hey - that sounds like some good hard rockin' kraut music!"  

I haven't heard anything else or pursued them.  I have one of those memories that when I go to the music store I instantly forget any bands I like.


----------

